# Rescued a lab!



## thezookeeper (Dec 5, 2007)

i rescued a lab earlier in the year she was a thin friendly black lab!!!!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Congratulations, my totally unbiased opinion is that Labs are the greatest dogs LOL


----------



## Princess87 (Nov 20, 2007)

My husband and i rescued a beautiful white lab about 3-4 months ago and she just gave birth to seven little babies on 12-07-07! Sadly only five lived through but they are absolutely adorable!!! I can put pics up if you'd like!


----------



## pkrjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a black lab and he is the best! What a great big lovable wonderful dog he is. I've read that black dogs are often the least adopted dogs, but I can't understand why. I hope you have many happy years with your friend.

Pamela


----------

